# new condos at cubi



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Many new condos being built on coast of cubi past runway. I wonder who those are for. Is govt speculating?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Many new condos being built on coast of cubi past runway. I wonder who those are for. Is govt speculating?


That is a new resort being built on what used to be Dungaree beach


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> That is a new resort being built on what used to be Dungaree beach


Resort for what? Must be speculation


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

If a resort I wonder if it's Korean? They might be taking a flyer on the area. Are there many Korean tourists around?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There is a Korean presence here yes. They just built a new Condotel in the business district on Dewey ave. You can buy a condo there now.

My question is, why build a resort at the end of an unused runway? What happens if they ever open it up? Then you are stuck and it is no longer a place to "relax" .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> There is a Korean presence here yes. They just built a new Condotel in the business district on Dewey ave. You can buy a condo there now.
> 
> My question is, why build a resort at the end of an unused runway? What happens if they ever open it up? Then you are stuck and it is no longer a place to "relax" .


Lol. Something more than meets the eye.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A friend of ours has a condo in subic close to the Puregold warehouse. The complex it about 30% occupied and the rest are let like a hotel.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> A friend of ours has a condo in subic close to the Puregold warehouse. The complex it about 30% occupied and the rest are let like a hotel.


I know that place...actually there are several


----------



## USNRET (Mar 28, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Many new condos being built on coast of cubi past runway. I wonder who those are for. Is govt speculating?



Not sure who they are for, been jogging past them for the last 2 years though. They are sure taking their good old time building them... Months went by and noone was working on them..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

USNRET said:


> Not sure who they are for, been jogging past them for the last 2 years though. They are sure taking their good old time building them... Months went by and noone was working on them..


Probably because they haven't sold any or many,they won't get a move on until they do or ever finish them.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

P20-B tourism complex to rise in Subic Bay Freeport

MANILA, Philippines - The Subic Bay Metropolitan Authority (SBMA) has signed a contract with Korean-owned Resom Resort Phils. (Resom) for the development a P20-billion world-class tourism resort complex in the Freeport.

SBMA chairman and administrator Roberto Garcia and Resom chairman Sang So Shin last week signed lease development agreements that would pave the way for the construction of the landmark tourism project.

The first phase of the project involves the development of a prime waterfront property with gross area of two hectares.

Resom committed to invest P1.2 billion in this phase for a luxury hotel with around 300 rooms, convention facilities, pool, spa, restaurants and other support facilities.

SBMA said this phase would be ready by the time the Philippine hosts the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation Conference in November 2015.

The second phase of the project will cover the development of the tourism complex spanning 300 hectares.

The complex that will feature hotels, condominiums, a theme park, luxury pool villas, casino and gaming operations, a waterpark and spa, health and wellness center, duty free shopping, and a championship golf course.

This phase will require an investment of around P19 billion, and is expected to take 4 years to complete.

Resom owns and operates 4 world-class resorts, namely Ocean Castle, Resom Waterpark and Spa, and the Forest Villa resort all in Korea, and a championship golf course and resort in Weihai, China. - Rappler.com


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Looking at the construction I guess the project Stalled.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> Looking at the construction I guess the project Stalled.


They were working when i was there last week


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

The first few months of construction was set at a fast pace then gradually slowed down.
I frequent the area almost every week biking.
Maybe Im there too early to see movement.


----------

